# BOLO - Missing Person



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

BOLO - Missing young man, Rory Visser, 24 yrs old, 6'3", dark hair/buzz cut. Numerous tattoos on arms, legs, foot. From Medfield, MA. Dad is Stoughton Firefighter. Last seen yesterday morning, 10am, buying tire rims in Wilmington. No cell phone use after 10 am. Unusual for him to not check in with family. Story with pic will be on FOX25 tonight. Pray and be aware


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

View attachment 2228


----------

